# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  بحث متواضع عن حديث ( من أعان على قتل مسلم ... )

## عبيدالله المنصوري

أعضاء الملتقى الكرام ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فهذا بحث صغير عن حديث ( من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة ... ) الحديثَ ، وضعته بين أيديكم ، راجيا منكم إبداء ملاحظاتكم ، وتوجيهاتكم ، وأسأل الله أن ينفعني بعلمكم ، وأن يجعل هذا العمل لوجهه تعالى خالصا .
فلا يحملن أحدكم تواضع عملي وضعفه أن يبخل علي بنصحٍ ، فلعل الله يصلح حالي بكلمة
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

ما الأمر يا إخوة ؟
هل من مشارك أو ناصح؟

----------


## ابوبكرطهماس

يا اخي هل تريد شر ح الحد يث ؟ بين ما ذا تريد

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

يا أبا بكر - رعاك الله -
قد أرفقت في مشاركتي بحثا عن صحة الحديث ، وكنت أرجو من إخواننا من طلبة العلم أن يشاركوني رأيهم ، ويبدوا لي ما في عملي من خلل أو صواب .
ولكن لم يدخل أحد

----------


## ابوبكرطهماس

-  من أعان على قتل امرئ مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوبا على جبهته : آيس من رحمة الله  	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الإمام أحمد	       -   المصدر:  موضوعات ابن الجوزي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/317
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ليس بصحيح	 
 ﻿   2 - من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوب على جبهته آيس من رحمة الله
 	  	الراوي:   	-  	المحدث:   		العقيلي 	       -   المصدر:  الضعفاء الكبير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/382
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه] يزيد بن أبي زياد الشامي ولا يتابعه إلا من هو نحوه قال البخاري منكر الحديث وقال ابن معين ليس بشيء	 
 ﻿   3 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوبا على جبهته آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن عدي	       -   المصدر:  الكامل في الضعفاء   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  9/134
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  غير محفوظ	 
 ﻿   4 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن ولو بشطر كلمة جاء يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	عمر بن الخطاب  	المحدث:   		أبو نعيم	       -   المصدر:  حلية الأولياء   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  5/86
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  غريب تفرد به حكم عن خلف	 
 ﻿   5 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة لقي الله عز وجل يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	محمد بن مسلم بن شهاب الزهري  	المحدث:   		البيهقي	       -   المصدر:  السنن الكبرى للبيهقي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  8/22
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  مرسل	 
 ﻿   6 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوبا على جبهته آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن القيسراني	       -   المصدر:  ذخيرة الحفاظ   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/2212
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه] يزيد بن أبي زياد متروك	 
 ﻿   7 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم يلقاه مكتوب على جبهته آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن عساكر	       -   المصدر:  تاريخ دمشق   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  65/193
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه] يزيد بن زياد الدمشقي قال البخاري وأبو حاتم منكر الحديث	 
 ﻿   8 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله مكتوبا على جبهته آيسا من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن عساكر	       -   المصدر:  تاريخ دمشق   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  65/193
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه] يزيد بن زياد الدمشقي قال البخاري وأبو حاتم منكر الحديث	 
 ﻿   9 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة جاء يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لزوال الدنيا وما فيها أهون على الله من قتل المسلم بغير حق 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن عساكر	       -   المصدر:  تاريخ دمشق   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  65/193
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه] يزيد بن زياد الدمشقي قال البخاري وأبو حاتم منكر الحديث	 
 ﻿   10 -  من أعان على قتل امرئ مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله عز وجل يوم القيامة مكتوبا بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	عمر بن الخطاب   	المحدث:   		ابن الجوزي	       -   المصدر:  موضوعات ابن الجوزي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/315
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  أورده في كتاب الموضوعات	 
 ﻿   11 -  من أعان على قتل امرئ مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوبا على جبهته : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن الجوزي	       -   المصدر:  موضوعات ابن الجوزي   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/317
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ليس يصح	 
 ﻿   12 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة لقي الله مكتوبا بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		المنذري	       -   المصدر:  الترغيب والترهيب   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/277
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [لا يتطرق إليه احتمال التحسين]	 
 ﻿   13 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوب على جبهته : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الذهبي	       -   المصدر:  ميزان الاعتدال   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/425
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه يزيد بن أبي زياد الشامي ذكر من جرحه]	 
 ﻿   14 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله مكتوب بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	عمر   	المحدث:   		الذهبي	       -   المصدر:  ترتيب الموضوعات   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  254
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  فيه حكيم بن نافع _ واه	 
 ﻿   15 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله مكتوبا على جبهته : آيس من رحمة الله 
 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوب على جبهته : آيس من رحمة الله . وفي رواية : يوم يلقاه  	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن الملقن	       -   المصدر:  البدر المنير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  8/349
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  في إسناده يزيد بن زياد ، وقيل : ابن أبي زياد ، وقد ضعفوه	 
 ﻿   17 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم ولو بشطر كلمة لقي الله وهو مكتوب بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن الملقن	       -   المصدر:  خلاصة البدر المنير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2/261
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده ضعيف	 
 ﻿   18 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة لقي الله تعالى مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله تعالى 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الزيلعي	       -   المصدر:  نصب الراية   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/326
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حديث ضعيف وله طرق أخرى	 
 ﻿   19 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة لقي الله تعالى مكتوب بين عينيه أيس من رحمة الله تعالى 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة   	المحدث:   		الزيلعي	       -   المصدر:  تخريج الكشاف   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/346
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [فيه]  يزيد بن أبي زياد قال الثماري والنسائي منكر الحديث وقال ابن عدي رواياته  مما لا يتابع عليها [وله طريق آخر فيه] عمرو الأعشم قال ابن حبان لا يجوز  الاحتجاج به بحال [وله طرق أخرى]	 
 ﻿   20 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة جاء يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن حجر العسقلاني	       -   المصدر:  الكافي الشاف   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  83
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده ضعيف [وروي عن عمر بسند فيه من لا يحتج بهم]	 
 ﻿   21 -  من أعان على قتل مسلم ولو بشطر كلمة ، لقي الله وهو مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		ابن حجر العسقلاني	       -   المصدر:  التلخيص الحبير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/1311
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  في إسناده يزيد بن زياد وهو ضعيف، وقد روي عن الزهري معضلا وفرج مضعف	 
 ﻿   22 - من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة،  لقي الله مكتوبا بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		السيوطي	       -   المصدر:  الجامع الصغير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  8471
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ضعيف	 
 ﻿   23 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة لقي الله عز وجل مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الشوكاني	       -   المصدر:  نيل الأوطار   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  7/196
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  في إسناده يزيد بن أبي زياد وهو ضعيف	 
 ﻿   24 - من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة لقي الله عز وجل مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الرباعي	       -   المصدر:  فتح الغفار   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1614/3
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده ضعيف	 
 ﻿   25 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة ، لقي الله عز وجل مكتوب بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  ضعيف ابن ماجه   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  519
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ضعيف جدا	 
 ﻿   26 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة ؛ لقي الله مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله . 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  ضعيف الترغيب   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1452
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ضعيف جداً	 
 ﻿   27 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة ، لقي الله مكتوبا بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  ضعيف الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  5446
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ضعيف	 
 ﻿   28 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة - لقي الله عز و جل مكتوب بين عينينه آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  السلسلة الضعيفة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  503
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  ضعيف	 
 ﻿   29 -  من أعان على قتل مؤمن شطر كلمة ؛ لقي الله مكتوب بين عينيه : آيس من رحمة الله 
 	  	الراوي:   	أبو هريرة  	المحدث:   		الألباني	       -   المصدر:  تخريج مشكاة المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3414
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده واهٍ


يا حبيبي انظر لتفصيل الي الدر السنية  هذا المو قع  مساعدك في حكم كل حديث ان شاء الله

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بحث جيد وخطوة على الطريق الصحيح وفقك الله

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك أيها الشيخ، تخريجٌ جيّد على طريقة القوم ..
و في الباب عن أبي سعيد الخدري، وهو بنحو لفظ الحديث المخرَّج:
*أخرجهُ الخطيبُ البغداديُّ في "تاريخه" و عنه ابنُ الجوزيُّ في "الموضوعات" :*عن مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى ، عَنْ عَطِيَّةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " يَجِيءُ الْقَاتِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ : آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " .
و فيه: عطية العوفي ؛ ضعّفوه.
أدري أنّك وقفتَ عليه ..لكنْ لا أدري لماذا لم تذكرْه في تخريجك ؟
لا تقلْ لي أن طرفه ليس كطرف الحديث المبحوث ..فالرواية بالمعنى أمر مشهور عند رواة الحديث.. 
غايتُه أن قوله هنا : "مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ : آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " متعلقة بالقاتل على عمومه؛ سواء أقتلَ لوحده، دون أن يعينه أو يشركه في القتل أحدٌ ، أوأعان هو على القتل واشترك فيه.. و هناك تعلّقت بالقاتلِ المشترِك في القتل، المُعينِ عليه؛ وهو داخل في عموم القاتل. والله أعلم

----------


## من أقصى المدينة

> ما الأمر يا إخوة ؟
> هل من مشارك أو ناصح؟


وكأني بك يا عبيد الله المنصوري قد فقدت ثقتك بالبحث الثمين
وماذا عند الآخرين المهتمين بعلم الحديث أن 
يفعلوه لو كلفوا بدراسة الحديث 
غير ما فعلت وأبدعت...

ما كان ضرك لو قلت 
كما يقولون : الضعيف يقوي بعضه بعضا؟

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

الإخوة ( أبا بكر ، والغامدي ، وأبا عبد الإله ، ومن أقصى المدينة )
جزاكم الله كل خير على مروركم الكريم ، وأسأل الله لكم مزيدا من التوفيق .
أما ما تفضلتَ به - أبا عبد الإله - ففيه عندي نظر ، لأن اللفظ الوارد في الفاعل لا يكون شاهدا للوارد في المشارك ، لأن المباشر والمتسبب يختلفان في الحكم كما لا يخفى عليك ، ولا يعني هذا عدم إلحاق المشارك بالقاتل ؛ إذ إن هذا يعرف من أدلة أخرى ، كقوله تعالى ( ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان ) ، وعلى كل حال ؛ الأمر يحتاج إلى تأمل ، فجزاك الله كل خير
أما ما تفضلت به أخي ( من أقصى المدينة ) فأنا أختلف معك فيه ، فطرق الحديث - لو تأملتها - لا تصح للتقوية ، لتقاعد معظمها عن الجبر ، وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> وعلى كل حال ؛ الأمر يحتاج إلى تأمل ، فجزاك الله كل خير.


بارك الله فيك ؛ هو كما تفضلت يحتاج إلى تأمل و نظر..
وقد وجدتُ له شاهدا آخر من *حديث أنس بن مالك مرفوعا :** " مَنْ لَقِيَ اللَّهَ، يَرَى شَيْئًا مِنَ الدَّمِّ ؛ لَقِيَهُ آيِسًا مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ ".*
*أخرجه ابن عدي في "الكامل"، في ترجمة خُلَيْد بْن دَعْلَجٍ :**ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ الْمَوْصِلِيُّ ، ثنا عِصَامُ بْنُ رَوَّادٍ ، ثنا أَبِي ، ثنا خُلَيْدُ بْنُ دَعْلَجٍ ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمَرْزُبَانِ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*
فإني فهمتُ من قوله :" يَرَى شَيْئًا مِنَ الدَّمِّ " أنه دخل في شيء من الدم.. وهو يصدقُ على من أعان على القتل ولو بشطر كلمة.
هذا فهمي الخاص لقوله "يرى شيئا من الدم"،وبذلك يصلح أن يكون شاهدا لحديث الباب، والله أعلم.. وإن كان له تأويل آخر غيرالذي فهمته فشهادته للحديث غير واردة.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> بارك الله فيك ؛ هو كما تفضلت يحتاج إلى تأمل و نظر..


*ثم وجدتُ الحافظ ابن حجر ذكر حديث أبي سعيد الخدري في تخريجه لحديث الباب و جعله من ألفاظه، وهذا كلامه بتمامه لنفاسته و تلخيصه:*
قال في "التلخيص الحبير":
*حديث :  من أعان على قتل مسلم ولو بشطر كلمة ، لقي الله وهو مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله* 
*"ابن ماجه" من حديث الزهري ، عن سعيد بن المسيب ، عن أبي هريرة ، ورواه "البيهقي" وفي إسناده: يزيد بن زياد؛ وهو ضعيف . وقد رُوي عن الزهري معضلا أخرجه "البيهقي" من طريق فرج بن فضالة ، عن الضحاك ، عن الزهري يرفعه ، وفرج مضعف . وبالغ ابن الجوزي فذكره في "الموضوعات" ، لكنه تبع في ذلك أبا حاتم فإنه قال في "العلل" : إنه باطلٌ موضوعٌ** .*
*وقد رواه أبو نعيم في "الحلية" من طريق حكيم بن نافع ، عن خلف بن حوشب ، عن الحكم بن عتيبة ، عن سعيد بن المسيب ، سمعت عمر فذكره ،* *وقال : تفرد به حكيم ، عن خلف.*
*ورواه "الطبراني" من حديث ابن عباس نحوه.*
*وأورده ابنُ الجوزي من طريق أخرى ، منها عن أبي سعيد الخدري بلفظ :  يجيء القاتل يوم القيامة مكتوبا بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله ، وأعله بعطية ، ومحمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة ، ومحمد لا يستحق أن يحكم على أحاديثه بالوضع ، وأما عطية فضعيف ، لكن حديثه يحسنه الترمذي إذا توبع" انتهى*قلتُ: ابنُ الجوزي رواه عن الخطيب البغدادي و هو في "تاريخه" كما تقدم..
فالحافظ ابن حجر لم يجعله حديثا مستقلا، ولم يسمه حتى "شاهدا"، بل ذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك حيث جعله وحديث الباب واحدا؛ "جاء من طريق أخرى عن أبي سعيد الخدري " -كما قال- لكنه بلفظ آخر؛ لا يخرجه إلى أن يكون شاهدا فضلا عن أن يكون حديثا آخرا. و الله أعلم

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

بوركت يمينك يا أبا عبد الإله ، وجزاك الله خيرا ، قد استفدت من مشاركتك كثيرًا ، وقد كشفت - رعاك الله - تسرعي في البحث ، وسفرت عن عواري ، لاسيما بمشاركتك الأخيرة تلك ...
صدق القائل : قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب ( ابتسامة )

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> بوركت يمينك يا أبا عبد الإله ، وجزاك الله خيرا ، قد استفدت من مشاركتك كثيرًا ، وقد كشفت - رعاك الله - تسرعي في البحث ، وسفرت عن عواري ، لاسيما بمشاركتك الأخيرة تلك ...
> صدق القائل : قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب ( ابتسامة )


و فيك بارك الله شيخنا المنصوري..
هي قطرةٌ في بحرِ تخريجك المحيط ، و صدق القائل:"يكفي من القلادة ما أحاط بالعنق" :Smile:  
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: * وحديثُ الأحوص بن حكيم، عن أبي عون، عن عروة، مرسلاً :
أخرجه الحافظُ أبو الحسين محمّد بن المظفر(ت379هـ) في "فوائده"-مخطوط نُشر في برنامج جوامع الكلم المجاني التابع لموقع الشبكة الإسلامية
الطبعة: الأولى، 2004
أَنَا بَدْرُ بْنُ الْهَيْثَمِ الْقَاضِي , قَالَ : نا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ الطَّرِيقِيُّ , قَالَ : نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فُضَيْلِ بْنِ غَزْوَانَ الضَّبِّيُّ , قَالَ : نا الأَحْوَصُ , عَنِ أَبِي عَوْنٍ الْمُرِّيِّ ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ , قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  مَنْ أَعَانَ بِشَطْرِ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى قَتْلِ مُؤْمِنٍ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ لَقَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ : مِنَ الآيِسِينَ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: * وحديثُ ابن عباس :
أخرجه الحافظُ عبدُ الغنيّ بن عبد الواحد المقدسي (ت600هـ) في "تحريم القتل و تعظيمه"- من طريق "الطبراني" -
أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَحَبِيبُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، أبنا مَحْمُودُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ، أبنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، ثنا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ أَيُّوبَ ، ثنا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ ، ثنا عَبْدُ الْغَفَّارِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْمَوْصِلِيُّ ، ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ خِرَاشٍ ، عَنِ الْعَوَّامِ بْنِ حَوْشَبٍ ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ،  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  مَنْ شَرِكَ فِي دَمٍ حَرَامٍ جَاءَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ : آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

و"جزء المقدسي" مطبوع قديما سنة 1999م في الرياض، بتحقيق:عمّار بن سعيد تمالت، لم أقفْ عليه، وما نقلته هنا هو بواسطة: "برنامج جوامع الكلم".

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

أخي أبا عبد الإله ؛ جزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة
هل لك أن تدلني على هذا البرنامج ( جوامع الكلم ) ؟ ولك شكري سلفا
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> أخي أبا عبد الإله ؛ جزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة
> هل لك أن تدلني على هذا البرنامج ( جوامع الكلم ) ؟ ولك شكري سلفا
> وجزاك الله خيرا


فيما يخص "برنامج جوامع الكلم"؛ انظر هنا :
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/289734
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: هذا .. و عندي اليومَ لك ، تصويبُ وهم ، وقع في بحثك ، أرجو إنْ أنت قرأته، وأصلحت به ما كنت كتبته ، أن لا تنساني بدعوة صالحة صادقة دبر صلواتك ، أنتفع بها في ديني ودنياي ، بارك الله فيك :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: جاء في "البحث" الماتع ، في تخريج حديث أبي هريرة ؛ قولك :
" وتُوبع الزهري ؛ تابعه يحي القطان عن ابن المسيب بمثله سواء.
أخرجه الدارقطني -كما في "اللآلئ المصنوعة" 2/158- وابن حبان في "المجروحين" 2/75 عن عمرو بن محمد الأعسم ، عن عبد الرحمن بن يحي، عن أبيه ، عن ابن المسيب به ." انتهى
رواية يحي بن سعيد القطان عن ابن المسيب !! دفعتني لأرجع إلى "كتاب ابن حبان"، وأقف عليها بنفسي ..
*قال ابن حبان في "كتاب المجروحين" 2/75 ط.محمود زايد =2/50-51 ط.عبد المجيد السلفي في ترجمة "عمرو بن محمد الأعشم (الاعسم)"* 
*" .. وروى عن عبد الرحمن بن يحي بن سعيد الأنصاري عن أبيه عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله  :ما من دعاء أحب إلى الله من قول العبد:اللهم اغفر لأمة محمد رحمة عامّة..*
*وروى عن يحي بن سالم الأفطس ، عن أبيه ، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن عمر بن الخطاب** أن رسول الله  قال: من أعان على سفك دم امرئ مسلم بشطر كلمة لقي الله يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله..*
*أخبرنا بهذه الأحاديث: أحمد بن محمد بن يحي الشحام، قال:حدثنا أحمد بن الحسين بن عباد البغدادي، قال:حدثنا عمرو بن محمد بن الأعشم.*
*وهذه الأحاديث كلها موضوعة، لا أصول لها من حديث الثقات ، وما أعلم أني سمعت بذكر عبد الرحمن بن يحي بن سعيد إلا في هذا الحديث ، فكأنه وضعه ، وأما يحي بن سالم ،فله أحاديث كتبنها بالجزيرة في جماعة من حديث أبيه" انتهى كلامه*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: *فالحديثُ رواه سالم الأفطس، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن عمر بن الخطاب .* 
*وليس كما ذكرتَ في "البحث" أنه من رواية يحي القطان، عن ابن المسيب، عن أبي هريرة ..فليُحول إلى حديث عمر بن الخطاب.*
*ولعل نظرك -متعك الله بحواسك إلى أن تلقاه- انتقل إلى إسناد الحديث الذي قبله ، خاصة مع تشابه إسناديْهما، واشتراكهما في بعض الرواة، وتشابه بداية متنيْهما في حروف كلماتهما = (من أعان – ما من دعاء / الميم ، الألف ، الهمزة ، العين )..مع ما يلحق صاحب هذه الصناعة من تعب، وإرهاق في إعادة النظر في الأسانيد و الرجال..* 
*وهذا أمر يقع فيه المصنفون، قديما وحديثا، وهو من أوهام النقل، لم يسلم منه حتى الحفاظ الضباط، المعروفون بالتثبت في النقل، والرواية ..*
*لكن هذا الوهم زدته وهما آخرا ؛ فخرج من وهم النقل البسيط إلى وهم مركب:*
*فـ"يحي" الواقع هناك هو: "يحي بن سعيد الأنصاري" ، وليس "يحي بن سعيد القطان".*
*ولستُ أدري كيف التبس عليك بالقطان، وقد جاء في السند -الذي انتقل إليه بصرُك- منسوبا.*
*و القطان وإن اشترك مع الأنصاري في الاسم واسم الأب.. لكنه متأخر عنه في الطبقة بل إن القطان يروي الأنصاري وطبقته ..و الأنصاري هو منْ يروي عن ابن المسيب وطبقته ..فلو لم يأت منسوبا، ووجدناه يروي عن ابن المسيب؛ لما شك حديثي أنه الأنصاري ، اللهم إلا أن تأتي قرينة تبين أنه غيره ، أو أنه منقطع عن القطان.*
فقول ابن حبان : "وما أعلم أني سمعت بذكر عبد الرحمن بن يحي بن سعيد إلا في هذا الحديث "
قاله عن الحديث الذي قبل حديث "البحث" ..وتتمة كلامه بعد قوله هذا هو المتعلق بحديثنا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: هذا..ولو كنتُ مكانك  :Smile: ؛ لما أخليتُ بحثي من مثل كلام الإمام ابن حبان، الذي عقب به أحاديث المترجم، ومن بينها حديث "البحث". أعني قوله :
" وهذه الأحاديث كلها موضوعة، لا أصول لها من حديث الثقات "
فوالله كلمة من هذا الإمام وأمثاله ، تساوي صفحات من كلامنا ..
وكم أفرح أنا، عندما أبحث في حديث لأخرجه ؛ أن أجد لأحدهم كلاما فيه ؛ فأستهدي به ، وأشد ظهري بنقله ..فلا أسثقل نقله بتمامه ولو طال، بل إني أعتبرُه من لباب بحثي، و هو إلى ذلك زينته ..
وكم يحزني ؛ عندما تجدني مع حديث ؛ غاب عني كلامهم فيه ..فتظلم علي السبل وتطمس علي أعلامها؛ فأنا أكتب فيه كحاطب ليل.. وأخبط فيه خبط عشواء .

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

أحسن الله إليك - أبا عبد الإله - ، نعم ، الأمر كما قلتَ ، قد وقع لي هذين الوهمين ، ولا أدري يف وقعا لي ، فسبحان من لا يسهو ولا ينام ! وجزاك الله خيرا على حسن النصيحة ، وعلى التماس العذر لي .
 ولك أن تعلم - بارك الله فيك - أن هذا البحث - وكل الأبحاث التي أنوي نشرها هنا - كنت سطرته منذ عام تقريبا ، ثم سافرتُ إلى السعودية وتركت مكتبتي الحبيبة ، ولم أتمكن من مراجعته - وهي من العناء بما تعلم - قبل رفعه هنا ، ولهذا ترى البحث عبارة عن صور ، وليس مكتوبا .
ولعلي أتمكن من مراجعة أعمالي قبل رفعها فيما يأتي إن شاء الله .
لا حرمنا الله منك ، ومن جميع طلاب العلم ، وأسأل الله أن يجعلني وإياك منهم ، ولا تنسني بدعوة بظهر الغيب

----------


## ادريس ابو هاجر

السلام عليكم اخوتي وأحبتي طلاب العلم زادكم الله علما وأدبا حقيقة استمتعت بأدب الطالب وأنا أطالع هذا الحوار الممتع بين الأخوين عبيد الله المنصوري وأبو عبد الإلاه المسعودي فنفعنا الله بعلمكم وزادكم الله أدبا وفهما وفقها

----------


## احمد ابو انس

حديث:« مَنْ أَعَانَ عَلَى قَتْلِ مُؤْمِنٍ بِشَطْرِ كَلِمَةٍ لَقِىَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ».
منكر:
أخرجه ابن ماجة(2620) حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ رَافِعٍ حَدَّثَنَا مَرْوَانُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ عَنِ الزُّهْرِىِّ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :« مَنْ أَعَانَ عَلَى قَتْلِ مُؤْمِنٍ بِشَطْرِ كَلِمَةٍ لَقِىَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ».
وأخرجه أبو يعلى في مسنده(5900) - حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب حدثنا مروان بن معاوية ... به.
والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى(8 /22) بإسناده إلى مَرْوَانُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ الْفَزَارِىُّ حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ الشَّامِىُّ به.
ويزيد بن زياد ، و يقال ابن أبى زياد القرشى ، الدمشقى متروك.
قال البيهقي في السنن الكبرى(8 /22) : يَزِيدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ وَقِيلَ ابْنُ أَبِى زِيَادٍ الشَّامِىُّ مُنْكَرُ الْحَدِيثِ.
وللحديث شاهد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.
أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير(11 /79) برقم(11102) - حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز ثنا عبد الغفار بن عبد الله الموصلي ثنا عبد الله بن خراش عن العوام بن حوشب عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : من شرك في دم حرام بشطر كلمة جاء يوم القيامة مكتوب بين عينيه آيس من رحمة الله.
وفيه عبد الله بن خراش ضعفه البخاري وجماعة بل كذبه بعضهم، ووثقه ابن حبان وقال: ربما أخطأ.
وعليه فالحديث ضعيف جدا.
كتبه/ أبو عاصم البركاتي المصري

----------

